# Light Pink Lipsticks for NC40?



## novellastar (May 17, 2011)

I am NC40 in mac foundation.

  	I was wondering what pink lipsticks would suit me, i like Mac Snob and Pink Plaid, but i'm not sure if these colours could suit a darkrer skin tone?


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2011)

novellastar.. I don't think they would suit a darker complexion, but it also depends on the colour of your lips (the pigmentation) and what else you wear it with.

  	do try to swatch and try these on with your face made up for these colours.

  	enjoy.


----------

